# Painting ties?



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone paint aristocraft ties? If so what type of method do yo use? 
Thanks


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, just regular spray paint (a mix of Rustoleum red primer and flat brown). I never cared for the color of the SS rail and black ties. I did the first bit on the layout installed by lifting and sliding cardboard underneath. It has flaked off in very few spots after 2 years. The second batch I painted before installing. I wipe the rail head with a bit of used motor oil just before painting. Right after spraying wipe it off with an old t shirt. That will get off 99% of the paint. Fine sand paper will do the touch ups. 








-Brian


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks for the input yours looks great!


----------

